

Man Overboard: GNOME Cofounder Joins the Mac Side - thegarside
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Man-Overboard-GNOME-Cofounder-Joins-the-Mac-Side-77492.html

======
zoowar
Gnome-3 had Mac envy from the start, so something like this isn't surprising.

